# Your best 2007 pic



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I ran this thread last year and people seemed to like it. Heres mine.





Join in and dream of the spring.:B


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

don't know if theyre the best but deff my favs!!!








such a story!!!








AWESOME!!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

This was one of the funnest days last summer, Mike and I at OSR, 12lb and some change bag of bass. 

Another good memory of Dad and I at Dale Hollow with a double of chunky largemouths.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Got a friend involved in fishing this year. At the end of fall got him on his first Pike. Beautiful fall day... Smile says it all. He was like kid on Christmas morning! Congrats Mark.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30761&ppuser=8756


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

my december lm from florida









my june saugeye from hoover


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

A picture of my Dad with his biggest Saugeye he has landed. An 8 pounder he got at Salt Fork this fall.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

one of the most enjoyable days i have ever had fishing with my da we just slamed small pike and small eyes and smallies all day long not realy my best pic but one of my fav days


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Muskie from Alum this summer. 43"









My dad with a decent Tampa Bay snook:









Biggest LM I saw caught this year (About 7lbs) - hit a muskie plug while trolling:









Cousin's first white marlin:


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Gotta go with this one...21 pound bag and a close 2nd to Clapper. Funnest trip all year!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

fletchers pond bucket mouth


----------



## jgaylord (Oct 13, 2004)

Farm pond bass.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

jgaylord said:


> Farm pond bass.


Nice goliath...however if that pic was taken in 2007 in FL waters, you sir, were in violation of the law by boating that fish. 

Looks like they may come off the protected species list this year though, thank god!! Perhaps then we can thin them out a bit so folks can get back to catching other reef fish without losing them to a big goliath.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Chautauqua Smallie 

Portage Lakes Largemouth 

My first catch in a tournament back in April 07


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Ouch, hey man those hooks belong in a basses mouth!!!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

​My biggest bass to date: 6lbs Ohio Power

​Marshall and I with our winning Clearfork bag - 14.25lbs

​Marshall and I with our winning O'Shay bag - 12.4lbs

​Will and I with our winning Alum bag - 11.35

​My second biggest bass to date - 5.6lbs Lake Barkley


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

My 3lb 15' white crappie

 my 1st common carp


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I didn't get out much last year but got a few lucky ones on vacation


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Best year walleye fishing ever. Lots of 6 and 7 pounders. Even got to wet a line in Thailand this year.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/buckeyejonesfamily/


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

for some reason I cant post the pictures the right way it won't let me select them after the first page. Anyways here are some of my best 07 picture highlights.

A great day of ice fishing for panfish.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=22589&size=big&cat=&ppuser=1088

Air Boat ride and fast fishing.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=22590&size=big&ppuser=1088

Salmon fishing in lake Ontario
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=31407&cat=500

picture through my scope of one I let walk.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30265&ppuser=1088

Pic of the one I got that same day.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30299


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Here are a few...


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Octopus caught while Halibut fishing. Kodiak Island Alaska


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's my favorite


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

One of my most memorable photos in 2007 had to be placing in the Hawgfest. With alot of tough competition in this great tournament, Team Bato found a way to place in the top ten. It sure was a great learning experience for me, and hopefully something we can build on in 08!!


----------



## dalymon67 (Jan 24, 2007)

Caught this one while fishin crappies. Lost ( would have been a personal best ) saugeye right at my feet in the very same spot 2 nites later.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I'm awfully proud of this one...


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

ezmarc i hope you werent headed back to the dock when you found that. My best pic is a pic of my 2 nephews and brother during the spring jig bite. Oldest nephew Bruce,is becoming quite handy with a fillet knife and the younger one Andy well lets just say a hole in the net a fish that throws a jig and flops out of the net he managed a Grady Sizemore catch of a fish just before it hit the water. Thanks guys cant wait till this spring when we do it again.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Heres 2 of my favorites.The first is in May with my kids out in front of Cleveland,,,Love takeing the kids and we got some good ones this day.Secondly is out in Cleveland again during the fall nite bite.Gotta love Erie!!
Kdog


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Heres another couple. Of course in my float tube.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Two biggest smallies ever from Ohio streams.





And this from a very small creek. One of my favorite places.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I dont have a digital(doesnt really matter because I dont catch many worth a pic  ) but I thought I would chime in on this thread and say these are some great pics.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

bought a nice digicam for xmas so next year i cant lie as much


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

...'bout time we start gettin the truth outta ya. :S :S :S lol


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

some of my favorite pics, all are from Hoover oddly enough. 










not a bass fisherman really, but I like how this pic turned out.










my PB saugeye @ 22". not a very flattering picture of me or the fish, but hey, I have to include my PB!










I like this pic quite a bit. 










again, not a very good pic, but I was really happy with this 24" channel.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

thought you were gonna trump me with ur ski pic dan!!

cel phone pics are now a thing of the past!


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Funny that you mention that...check page 1.  




NewbreedFishing said:


> thought you were gonna trump me with ur ski pic dan!!
> cel phone pics are now a thing of the past!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't really have one favorite so heres three

A couple of eyes from a limit of drifting on Erie in front of Bait Daves store









My wifes first Walleye ever










My first Lake Erie smallie over 6ilbs


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Got to love when ya take first and big fish, one of Dave's Tourneys









Few steelhead, Ahhh, the Rocky River the "urban jewel" 

















I just like this last one


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

SLAB!...first cast of the Crappie season for me


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> SLAB!...first cast of the Crappie season for me



Nice one....There are a whole slew of em up under that dock.


----------



## themancomesaround77 (Jan 12, 2008)

Where were you fishing when you caught that nice sized Crappie?


----------

